# Danny and foster Starfish



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Starfish is such a sweet little puppy. He's not hyper and is very respectful of the other dogs, other than pulling Danny's tail occasionally. He and Danny had a little playtime last night.



















"I wanna be just like Danny when I grow up!"


----------



## Dexell1827 (Feb 23, 2011)

These are so wonderful!! I love the utter joy on Danny's face in that first shot, like he can barely contain his excitement.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Danny is in love again.
Absolutely adorable pictures. I especially like the one where they both have their tongues sticking out. Starfish is so cute, Danny will be losing his new friend pretty soon I'll bet.

BYW - Danny's coat is beautiful. I just want to run my hands through it and bury my face in it. Give him a kiss for me so I can at least enjoy vicariously.:smooch::smooch:


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Oh my those pictures are cute....love the "I want to be like Danny" picture. Everyone that fosters these pups are so wonderful, I couldn't do it I would have 25 dogs.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures, Danny is such a special boy. Starfish is sooooo darn cute!

LOVE the picture of Starfish saying he wants to be just like Danny when he grows up, too cute!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Danny loves the puppies, even when they are a bit overwhelming. But Starfish is really a doll baby and very gentle in his play. We are headed up to the lake later this morning and I am sure that Starfish will be worn out in a short time!


----------



## Swanolck (Jan 17, 2007)

I love the way Danny loves the puppies and always plays with them.


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

How cute! In the 2nd to the last picture, they both have the exact same expression and tilt to the head.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

What a darling duo! Maybe Danny needs a permanent puppy named Starfish!


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

How sweet!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

What a cute puppy. Looks like Danny's adopted a little brother. Hope your lake outing was fun.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Danny looks like he is having even more fun than the foster pup. Danny makes a great mentor.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

He's so cute! And I just love Danny. Give him a hug for me. Such a sweetheart!


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

Those are the kinds of pictures that bring a smile to my face! Just soooo sweet! I love Danny and his love for puppies!

In the first shot where he is rolled on his back, I just want to give him a belly rub. The gold in his coat is so rich!

Great shots! 
Kim


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Danny*

Danny takes every pup under his wing!
Starfish and Danny are SO CUTE TOGETHER!!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

I always love seeing "Danny with puppy" pics! Your Danny is a super special boy (which I'm sure you're fully aware!) and Starfish is a little cutie! Great pics!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

aww what sweet, sweet pictures! I love the "I wanna be just like Danny when I grow up!" pic!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I need to upload some pictures. Starfish had a grand time up at the lake and had a blast playing with Danny!

The good news is that he's a healthy, happy puppy. The bad news is that two of the puppies in the litter tested positive for parvo. Though both of them were taken to the vet as soon as their fosters noticed their lethargy, so they seem to have been treated in time. Fingers crossed that no more test positive, including Starfish!


----------



## Dexell1827 (Feb 23, 2011)

Any updates on baby Starfish?


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

That last picture is sooooo sweet!


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Wonderful pictures


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fostermom*

Fostermom

Did Starfish get adopted or are the people coming to see him today?


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

No, they adopted his sister instead. They wanted a female originally, but still wanted to meet him. The wife wanted to adopt both, but the husband said no.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fostermom*

Fostermom

So glad his sister got adopted-I'm sure it won't be long before someone snatches up cute little Starfish!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

How cute!! I think Danny was having the most fun!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'll bet Danny breathed a huge sigh of relief when they chose Starfish's sister.


----------

